# Clay



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Where do you get the red clay for natural tank? I looked at Michaels but they seem to have lot of polymer clay but not natural red clay. Any idea where I can get the right stuff? 

I need it for my 30 gallon tank so if you already have the right red clay I am willing to pay some money.

thanks
gat


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Mlevi would know where he got his, at least, I think he got some.. there was a long thread on it. What you need to find is a pottery supply place for the kind of clay you are looking for. It's what is used to make terra cotta style pottery. There are a few around.. though it's not cheap.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I talked to Mlevi but fortunately he got clay from someone else. I am not planning to spend $50 on the clay but I will try to get some if they are cheaper. Otherwise, I will just go without clay and hope for the best (maybe add seachem iron after a year or so?)


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Get some laterite? Or iirc the clay/shale soil around oakville areas might do you?


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks, I will look into this.

Is it possible to dose just iron? I know several members here sell micro and macro solutions, can I just find one that contains Iron and pump it every week? Soil should have some iron since surface plants need them too so I could maybe start dosing after 6 months or so?

what do you guys think?


----------



## blackblack (Nov 29, 2011)

Try Tucker's Pottery in Richmond Hill. That's where I got mine


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey GAT, I am in Brampton, and I have some red clay in powder form if you are interested, just send me a PM. That is what I used in my dirt tank.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I got mine from Michael's. It's about $15 for a 10lb box. I posted about it before, do a search on my old posts.


----------



## altum (Apr 24, 2012)

*red clay*

If you are in Brampton, you're about 15 min. away from some of the greatest red clay I have ever used. Any road in, or leading to Terra Cotta has a red clay substrate in the ditch. In the spring the roads department actually digs out many of the ditches exposing the stuff.


----------

